# Ahhhh gnats/small flies.



## Neeko (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure if its that season of the year but ugh... their existence annoys me. I was reading an old thread on how to get rid of them, Jame w.'s idea look good.


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you talking about the no-pest strips? It worked wonders for me. I think mine came in with the substrate and the humid enclosures only helped them flourish.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure where they came from but they are here now. When I was writing the post, I was Like WTF no @Jame W.


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck getting rid of them.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 27, 2012)

Its time for a new hobby (as if reptiles wasn't bad enough  )! Carnivorous plants! Haha, my sundews love fruit flies.


----------



## Dana C (Aug 28, 2012)

The effort to get rid of them may not be worth it. I had the same issue a month or so ago. They went through their breeding cycle and disappeared. Mine most likely were in the substrate but who knows. We also have very small black sugar ants in Idaho. I put an ant trap, (round with little holes), in the enclosure and in a week or so the ants are gone....until the next time.

Neither small flies or "sugar ants" are harmful but are annoying. Winter will be here before you know it and they will be gone.


----------

